# Geringe Glyphen



## Palenium (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
vorweg, ich habe SuFu benutzt und nichts gefunden.

Also, meine Frage bezieht sich auf die gerigen Glyphen. Die erheblichen kenn ich schon, aber welche geringen Glyphen gibt es und was bringen die? In allen Guides sind nur erhebliche aufgelistet. Könnt ihr mir was über die Geringen erzählen?^^ 
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## !c3crush3r (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist meines Wissens nach wie beim Alchi, Geistesblitz - > Rezepte für geringe Glyphen.

mfg


----------



## Palenium (15. Oktober 2008)

Nur welche gibt es da z.B.? Weiß das schon wer bzw. kennt einer schon welche?


----------



## !c3crush3r (15. Oktober 2008)

Das wird die Zeit zeigen was es da alles gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 
zumindest hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Liste gefunden.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab heut geskillt und bin bei 360

soweit ich weiss gibt es keine rezepte mehr....

Zum Thema Geringe Glyphen...

Ich hab heute Gelernt

Paladin: Glyphe "segen der weisheit"
Erhöht die Dauer von Segen der Weisheit um 20 Min., wenn er auf euch selber gewirkt wird.


----------



## Neji Sunrider (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern eine vom Hexenmeister bekommen:
Glyphe seelendieb
Durch den Zauber "Seelendieb" wird manchmal ein zusätzlicher Seelensplitter erschaffen

für stuffe 15


----------



## OoRohaloO (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne jetzt die SdW Glyphe und eine Druiden glyphe die die dauer von dornen um 50min verlängert

mich würde ja interessieren ob die eisbär glyühe vom drui schon drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann geringe Glyphe (Jäger): wenn das Pet geheilt wird erhöht sich desse Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Gorcy (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte gestern leider keinen Procc -.- 
Aber ein Gildenkollege hat die Magier Glyphe " Pinguin" bekommen.
Statt Sheep oder Schwein oder Schildkröte..... "pinguint" man jetzt einen Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (17. Oktober 2008)

Nach etwa 300 Glyphen gestern und weiteren 250 Glyphen heute, muss ich sagen ich hab keine Geistesblitze.

Scheiß Schattenaccounts


----------



## Cilenz (17. Oktober 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Nach etwa 300 Glyphen gestern und weiteren 250 Glyphen heute, muss ich sagen ich hab keine Geistesblitze.
> 
> Scheiß Schattenaccounts



Du weißt schon, das des anders funktioniert als beim alchi?

Du hast ne fähigkeit die du einmal am tag benutzten kannst, das ist der sogenannte "geistesblitz"!!!!

kannst sozusagen steuern, nix mit schattenaccount


----------



## Trisch (17. Oktober 2008)

Cilenz schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das des anders funktioniert als beim alchi?
> 
> Du hast ne fähigkeit die du einmal am tag benutzten kannst, das ist der sogenannte "geistesblitz"!!!!



Ich versuche ehrlich gesagt genau darüber Informationen zu bekommen, aber wie in jeden Forum wird, anstelle zu schweigen wenn man nix weiß, irgend was geschrieben nur um was zu schreiben. Sozusagen war das mein wissenstand Geistesblitze wie beim Alchie, aber erklär doch ruhig genau wie es geht.

Mit dieser Fähigkeit die einen 20 Stunden CD hat habe ich bisher eine Rolle der Ausdauer II und ein Rüstungsblatt I erschaffen da soll man also drauf warten das man damit geringe Glyphen erschaft ? und erschafft man dann eine oder das wissen über ein Glyphe ?

Ich bin jetzt noch mehr confused.


----------



## Vargad (17. Oktober 2008)

@Trisch:
Du wirst schon zwei geringe Glyphen erforscht haben, du hast es dann nur selber nicht bemerkt. Man bekommt auch nur eine kleine Mitteilung, welche Glyphe man erforscht hat. Wenn man diese Mitteilung übersehen hat wird's schwer, die geringe Glyphe zwischen allen anderen Glyphen wieder zu finden. Aber mit geringer Inschriftenforschung wirst du mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit geringe Glyphen entdeckt haben. 

Grüße,
Vargad


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Oktober 2008)

geringe Glyphe für Schurken: Wenn der Schurke Spurt anwirft, kann er über Wasser gehen.


----------



## Björn93 (17. Oktober 2008)

Wolkentaenzer schrieb:
geringe Glyphe für Schurken: Wenn der Schurke Spurt anwirft, kann er über Wasser gehen. 

Finde ich ne Geile sache und das mit dem Pinguin ist auch geilo^^ Also ich konnte leider durch mangelden Kräutern nur bis 250 oder so Skilln aber bisher gibt schon Geile Sachen^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. Oktober 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> geringe Glyphe für Schurken: Wenn der Schurke Spurt anwirft, kann er über Wasser gehen.


Die ist ja cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte gestern bei meiner ersten Anwendung: Schurke Taschendiebstahl - erhöht die Reichweite von Taschendiebstahl um 5m


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin, ich hatte bisher 3 geringe gefunden (wobei ich es beid der ersten nicht mehr weis^^)

Glyphe für einen Priester, gelernt für lvl 66 'Schattengeist' "Wenn der Schattengeist stirbt erhält man 5% des Maximalen Manas zurück"
Gylphe für einen Schamanen, gelernt für lvl 28 'Wasserwandeln' "Der Zaubernde benötigt für den Zauber Wasserwandeln keine Reagenzien mehr"

lg


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die ist ja cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.. Ich fand die jetzt nicht so beeindruckend... Dann werde ich davon mal ein paar ins AH stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenStar (17. Oktober 2008)

@ Trisch

Um das hier noch mal genau aufzuschlüsseln:

Du kannst die besagte Fähigkeit alle 20 Stunden benutzen, und erstellst dadurch eione zufällige Schriftrolle (z.B. Schriftrolle der Ausdauer III), und im Chatfenster steht dann

"Ihr habt einen Gegenstandhergestellt: [Schriftrolle der Ausdauer III]."            Da drunter steht dann in etwa:
"Ihr habt gelernt, einen Neuen Gegenstand herzustellen: [Glyphe: Seelenstärke]"    Bringt z.B., dass die 2 Standard Priesterbuffs, Machtort: Seelenstärke und Schattenschutz (inkl. der Gruppenbuffs) 50 % weniger Mana kosten.      DAS IST DANN EINE GERINGE GLYHPE!

Guck bei dir einfach mal alle Klassen durch, müsste, wie schone erwähnt, bereits 2 gelernt haben.

Hoffe, das hat geholfen...

Till then
Fallen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Oktober 2008)

FallenStar schrieb:


> Guck bei dir einfach mal alle Klassen durch, müsste, wie schone erwähnt, bereits 2 gelernt haben.


nur, wenn er/sie aktiv die Fähigkeit 'schwache Inschriftenkunde' benutzt hat:

Inschriftenkunde auf WoW-Europe


----------



## Trisch (17. Oktober 2008)

FallenStar schrieb:


> @ Trisch
> 
> Um das hier noch mal genau aufzuschlüsseln:
> 
> ...



Danke !
Endlich die richtige Erklärung gehört und tatsächlich ich habe 2 geringe Runen gelernt und in einer Stunde wird es dann die 3. geringe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich Habe nun 2 Palas und 1 Schurke
Pala
-SdK:Veringert Manakosten von SdK und GSdK um 50%
-SdW:um 20. min erhöht wenn auf sich selbst gewirkt wird
Schurke
-sicheres fallen: Ermöglicht dem schurken noch tiefen zu fallen ohne schaden zu nehmen


----------



## Dragó82 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab neben Pinguin noch:

Glyphe Donnerknall:Erhöht den Durchmesser von 'Donnerknall' um 2 Meter.
Glyphe Dornen       :Erhöht die Dauer von 'Dornen' um 50 Min., wenn Ihr sie auf Euch selbst wirkt.

Mal noch so eine frage was verlangt ihr so für die geringen Glyphen für Pinguin nehme ich 30g für Dornen auch .
Hatte für Donnerknall aber keine Tinte mehr aber hab gesehen die geht bei uns auf dem Server für über 100g weg ^^


----------



## Avalanche (18. Oktober 2008)

Neji schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine vom Hexenmeister bekommen:
> Glyphe seelendieb
> Durch den Zauber "Seelendieb" wird manchmal ein zusätzlicher Seelensplitter erschaffen
> 
> für stuffe 15



Hui, Gz, ist eine der seltesten bisher, auf meinem Server können die nur 2 Leute.^^


----------



## Skuderian (18. Oktober 2008)

Dere!

Vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber woher weißt du das die nur 2 Leute auf deinem Server können?

Seelendieb kann ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann kann ich noch ne Palarune wo ich für Richturteil der Weisheit nur halbe Manakosten zahle.


----------



## Saturas18 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch paar^^

schurke - mit sprint übers wasser laufen
schurke - mehr range für ablenkung

druide - battlereez keine reagenzien mehr

hexemeister - ka weiß ich nimmer


----------



## uragano (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heute erst mit den skillen angefangen...

Erster geringe Gliphe procc war:

Magier: Gliphe "Arkane Inteligenz" Benutzen: Verringert die Manakosten Eurer Zauber "Arkane Intelligenz" und "Arkane Briliianz" um 50%.

Bin gespannt was morgen procct...xD

bis dann...bye^^


----------



## Sedraku (20. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich hatte procs für 
Seelenstärke Manakosten werden um 50% verringert
Wildtier ängstigen. chanze dass der effekt bei schaden bricht um 20% verringert, also genau das selbe wie bei fear.
SdM, bei selbstbuff wirkungsdauer um 20 min erhöht


----------



## Waynieac (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mit meinen Skill von Bescheidenen 97 immerhin schon:

Krieger Donnerknall (Radius um 2 Erhöht)
            Blutrausch (Gesundheitskosten -50%)

Magier Langsamer Fall (Keine Federn need)
          Frostrüstung (Wiederstände und rüstung um 25% erhöt)

Jäger Wildtier ängstigen (-75% Unterbrechungen)
         Tier heilen (Erhöt Zufriedenheit beim Heilen)

Hexenmeister Seelendieb (Chance auf 2ten Splitter)

hoffe das ich bald Pinguin krieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoooke (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mal eine Liste mit allen verfügbaren Erheblichen- und Geringen Glyphen gemacht (auch die, die mit wotlk noch kommen).

Die Liste findet ihr unter:
http://www.wowberufeguide.de/inschriftenkunde-guide.html

Ich hoffe, dass ich alle bisher bekannten gefunden habe. Es kann sich natürlich bis zum Release noch einiges ändern.


----------



## JackLamon (27. Oktober 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Mal noch so eine frage was verlangt ihr so für die geringen Glyphen für Pinguin nehme ich 30g für Dornen auch .
> Hatte für Donnerknall aber keine Tinte mehr aber hab gesehen die geht bei uns auf dem Server für über 100g weg ^^


Lol, 100g für ne Glyphe, die von den Matkosten auf dem Niveau eines Heiltranks liegt?

Obwohl, eigentlich sollte man eher die Käufer anprangern, die solchen Leuten auch noch den Wucher finanzieren.


----------



## Leganon (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Geringe Glyphen bringen nur z.b Keine reagenzien fürs Levitieren oder Für Wiedergeburt beim druiden
Erhebliche Glyphen verstärken hauptsache nur Attacken z.b Psychischer Schrei dauert 2sekunden länger
Am patchtag haben sie 100G gekostet jetzt kosten geringe glyphen 50-70 G 
Diese Glyphen kannst du auch eintauschen durch andere.
Aber aufpassen du kannst nicht 2 gleiche glyphen angelegt haben

MFG Leganon


----------



## ButcherX (10. November 2008)

mal eine Frage dazu, wie lang kann man das eigentlich machen, wird ja nicht unendlich glyphen geben.

hatte auch letztens statt einer geringen eine erhebliche glyphe heraus bekommen.


----------



## Fähnchen (17. November 2008)

ich denk das wird noch ne ganze weile so weiter gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab etz ca 25 gerine Glyphen gelernt, allein über 5 für den Pala und mit WotlK wird es wohl wieder neue geben.... von daher denk ich ist der Spass noch länger da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso bin Hexer, hab vor 2 Tagen verbesserte Unterwasseratmung bekommen (oder so ähnlich)
auf jeden Fall wenn ich den Buff habe, bin ich 20% Schneller im Wasser!! Das find ich doch mal ganz nett muss ich sagen xD


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (3. Dezember 2008)

Find es ein bisschen Schade das es mit der Inschriftenforschung eigentlich nur ne reine Glückssache ist, wer "Erfolg im Beruf" hat. Bin jetzt auf 450 und hab diverse geringe glyphen, aber der richtige Knaller war noch nicht dabei. 
Hab aber meine Stammkundschaft und dadurch verdien ich jetzt schon recht gut. Zum glück kenn ich auch genug andere inschriftenkundler und kann mir so den großteil der geringen glyphen besorgen (und sie teuer im ah verkaufen xD ). 

Greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

